
Ask HN: What are the 3 websites you visit every single day? - hubatrix
Other than HN. technical or not but you feel you need to visit it once a day at least.
======
mercer
I would've said: 1) news.ycombinator.com, 2) hn.algolia.com, and 3)
hn.premii.com

But putting aside HN and the 'typical' daily stuff like weather, transit, uh,
'private' stuff, etc.:

1\. __De Correspondent __: a web-only subscription-based newspaper that has a
pretty unique and very successful approach. Instead of the classical 'lots of
news items as things unfold, hot off the press, and lots of barely rewritten
AP feeds' model, it publishes fewer, longer, better-researched articles that
provide more context. Basically, it tries to avoid the 'whims' of the day. It
actively tries to center itself around the correspondents who get to write
series on their area of expertise, and has done a very admirable job asking
readers what they should be focusing on. And best of all, they're in the
process of creating an English version of it. For now you'd have to learn
Dutch for most of it.

2\. __tvcountdown.com __: despite my resolve to watch less television, I still
follow a bunch of shows and always forget when they air.

3\. __duolingo.com __: currently learning Spanish. I 'm shocked by how well
the 'few minutes daily' approach works!

PS: hey HN overlords. I truly love this wonderful timesink here, but can we
have markdown please!?!

~~~
abhinickz
Instead of tvcountdown.com, You could use
[http://tvshowtime.com/](http://tvshowtime.com/)

~~~
mercer
Thanks! That looks much better.

------
greenyoda
Dilbert: [http://dilbert.com](http://dilbert.com)

And for a daily dose of science:

NASA's Astronomy Picture of the Day:
[https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html](https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html)

Earth Science Picture of the Day: [http://epod.usra.edu](http://epod.usra.edu)

Also: Yahoo and/or Google Finance (on business days), and usually
news.google.com.

------
anildigital
1\. [http://www.bbc.com/news](http://www.bbc.com/news) 2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/) 3\.
[http://techmeme.com](http://techmeme.com)

~~~
lawik
Had not visited techmeme before. Was surprised about the amount of detail in
the headings for articles. The opposite of clickbait. I wonder how much that
is editorial intent or just happy accidents of culture. Not familiar with the
site at all but could see myself coming back.

~~~
tedmiston
Techmeme is probably the most inside source on SV. It's read by journalists
and definitely influences the more mainstream tech news sites like TechCrunch,
The Verge. The Information is another very inside source but geared toward
founders and execs because of their business model -- expensive user
subscriptions (~$400/year). Quality is top notch though.

------
beaconstudios
\- Emails (zoho, hotmail)

\- HN

\- [http://localhost:3000](http://localhost:3000)

~~~
joe563323
whats is deployed at [http://localhost:3000](http://localhost:3000)

~~~
beaconstudios
it's the dev build of my web app development tool. Also occasionally a little
zero-player game I'm building for fun.

~~~
hdhzy
Zero player game sounds interesting. Is this some kind of simulation?

~~~
beaconstudios
it's an isometric civ game with a bunch of little game-AI agents who go about
their days. It's like an aquarium or an ant farm, but with little AI people.

~~~
soneca
That looks very interesting. I suppose they keep running even when there is no
visitor looking, so you come back the next day and they did all sort of
things.

Are you planning to keep it for yourself or will we see a Show HN someday?

~~~
beaconstudios
I'll probably share it if it gets anywhere - it's still early days for the
project, but it'll be open source on
[https://github.com/ajeffrey/civarium](https://github.com/ajeffrey/civarium)

~~~
martzcodes
This sounds very interesting and fun. Would be cool for a raspberry pi picture
frame type of thing

~~~
beaconstudios
it would actually :)

------
tmnvix
Good for long form articles on culture:

Arts and Letters Daily ([http://www.aldaily.com/](http://www.aldaily.com/))

World and UK news. I try to avoid the identity politics articles - they are of
a much lower quality than the other content. The comment sections are often
very insightful and of a much higher standard than most other news sites:

The Guardian
([https://www.theguardian.com/uk](https://www.theguardian.com/uk))

"Adversarial journalism":

The Intercept ([https://theintercept.com](https://theintercept.com))

------
adventured
Excluding core utilitarian sites like Google/FB and anything personal....

Bloomberg, YouTube, Stack Exchange sites.

I used to visit Reddit daily, had to stop to try to get away from Trump mania.
I cut out a lot of sites that have gone off the deep-end in regards to 24/7
Trump, such as Business Insider (it had dropped in quality long before that,
granted).

Curiously while I use Netflix and Amazon Video via dedicated hardware & TV, I
never use YouTube that way (and probably never will). I believe it's due to
the average presentation length of content on said services and the purpose
(educational/informative vs large screen entertainment).

------
abdelhamidem
1\. [http://skimfeed.com/](http://skimfeed.com/) 2\. Reddit 3\. Youtube

------
jkelley
NASA's Astronomy Picture of the Day:
[https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html](https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

and...

ClickUp: (for my teams PM) [https://clickup.com/](https://clickup.com/)

------
jwilk
How do I upvote one third of a comment?

~~~
altern8tif
Downvote twice and upvote once.

~~~
ajayk1931
This is why I love this community!

------
dmitripopov
1\. news.ycombinator.com 2\. Reddit 3\. Local news site

------
xabi
1.- [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) 2.-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/)
3.- [http://www.shacknews.com/](http://www.shacknews.com/)

------
charlieegan3
\- [http://serializer.io](http://serializer.io) my tool for following HN and
reddit

\- [https://feedbin.com](https://feedbin.com) for whole range of other RSS
feeds

...then I end up here reading the comments.

I try not to read my email at the weekend.

~~~
tedmiston
Nice feature set with the reading time indicators and toggleable sources.
Added to my list of HN apps & tools.

[https://pinboard.in/u:tedmiston/t:hacker-
news/](https://pinboard.in/u:tedmiston/t:hacker-news/)

~~~
charlieegan3
Thanks - glad you like it. That's quite the list!

------
wernsey
\- [http://thedailywtf.com/](http://thedailywtf.com/)

\- HN

\- Feedly for news feeds

------
vortegne
1\. HackerNews 2\. Reddit 3\. YouTube

~~~
codesternews
which subredit most?

~~~
toyg
Soccer, python, roomporn, the wallpaper ones.

------
toyg
Reddit, BoingBoing, and one between Guardian and BBCNews depending on how I
feel (Guardian editorial agendas piss me off so much on a periodic basis, I
stop reading for months at a time).

------
LocalMan
NYTimes.com elderofziyon.blogspot.com Newyorker.com

------
vayarajesh
\- Hacker News

\- Youtube

\- Gmail

------
payne92
Youtube (lots of great content if you look for it and set up your
subscriptions)

NY times, (subscribe! Support journalism)

and Reddit (front page only)

------
wodenokoto
* Habitica.com - This game has actually made me start more than one real world good habit.

* news.ycombinator.com

* Youtube.com

------
davedx
The Guardian

Twitter

That's the only two I visit every single day.

------
psyc
Twitter, Reddit, and entirely against my better judgement, well you can
probably guess.

------
0x8416
1\. News: Business Insider/CNN /Local news 2\. news.ycombinator.com 3\.
Linkedin

------
andygates
Ars Technica, Reddit, Verge

------
haidrali
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

[http://twitter.com](http://twitter.com)

[http://youtube.com/](http://youtube.com/)

------
bebe3000
1\. facebook (chat) 2\. reddit (custom front page) 3\. gmail

------
mikhailt
Feedly (RSS with HN feed as well), Reddit, and Twitter.

------
jenhsun
devRant's feed [https://www.devrant.io/feed](https://www.devrant.io/feed) HN,
Reddit

------
nickthemagicman
HN, Reddit, nytimez

------
abhikandoi2000
paulgraham.com - for essays

twitter.com - for paul graham's tweets+retweets and for Calvin and Hobbes

youtube.com - well for music. but mostly for new content discovery

~~~
taurath
I was hoping you'd say YouTube for Paul Graham talks given the first 2 :p

~~~
abhikandoi2000
his talks on youtube are mostly based on startups, so I don't see them because
I am not planning to start up any soon. his essays still have some general
essays that I like reading.

------
ninjakeyboard
1) HN 2) Whatever is on HN 3) Akka documentation

------
kahrkunne
4chan.org

reddit.com

youtube.com

Not the most interesting reply, I know

------
soloadventurer
news.ycombinator.com

instapundit.com - commentary on current affairs

news.google.com

inframationgroup.com/infraasia/ \- Infrastructure Asia news

------
jtcond13
Hacker News, Marginal Revolution, Netflix?

------
tradersam
1\. Reddit

2\. Internal company site

3\. Bank website

------
sharvilp_parekh
1\. 9to5Mac 2\. AWS Blog 3\. Hacker News

------
chaggy
skimfeed.com mynoise.net Google news

------
slimypi
\- Hacker News \- Anandtech \- Dropmark

------
soulchild37
Hackernews, IndieHackers and Reddit

------
emourujarvi
skimfeed and reddit. no third one.

~~~
digitalparadigm
Same

------
slimypi
Hacker news Linux.com anandtech

------
Neverchange
Facebook, YouTube, Nudevista.

------
tompazourek
Inoreader, Facebook, Youtube

------
skdotdan
Twitter, Reddit, Bloomberg.

------
rurban
github.com and travis-ci.org of course.

reddit.com, kinokalender.com, letterboxd.com

------
bedros
feedly.com HN dilbert.com

------
stelabouras
Feedly, YouTube, Twitter

------
mirages
Ars technica, HN, Kotaku

------
thatonecoderguy
1\. HN 2\. Wired 3\. Imgur

------
luord
theoldreader.com for feeds.

Google inbox.

hashnode.com

------
positr0n
seriouseats.com, smbc.com, nytimes.com

------
danielmain
\- Twitter (hacker-News Bot)

\- Proton Mail

\- jw.org

------
baubrey91
hacker news, duolingo, raywenderlich

------
tyayers
theverge.com, nytimes.com, feedly.com

------
elechi
ycombinator, reddit, twitter.

------
faizmokhtar
1\. HN

2\. Github

3\. Reddit

------
m-ou-se
1\. Hacker News 2\. Comic Rocket (tracks new web comics that I haven't read
yet, like xkcd, etc.) 3\. Local news site

